# Official Faxon and Roxie Photo Thread



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

No new pics of Roxie yet, but I think she deserves some new ones too soon!









































^i have NO idea why she does this, she was literally a foot away from a bowl of fresh, easier to reach water that she had just drank from a moment before...








The end! (for now)

I'd say she looks MUCH more confident and happy compared to yesterday's pics, wouldn't you?
Breed guesses are still welcome!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Aaah she just came in by herself without me having to even touch her! I'm so happy! No more of this carrying business, she was getting to where she'd whine and struggle and trying to carry a 30 lb dog that won't stay still is kind of hard lmao


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

She's so pretty! I feel like I recognize a breed or two in there, but I can't quite put my finger on it. It looks like she has forehead wrinkles; does she?

And yes, she looks much happier!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

She doesn't have wrinkles but I see why it looks that way, I think it's an effect of her pattern. Thanks for the compliment! I think I might have a chewer on my hands, she just gnawed on my kite string spool and then started mouthing the couch a bit, haha.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice looking dog, I like her brindle coloring. I'm going to go out on a limb and say ACD mix. With what, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice pics. I just love her coloring. It makes her so much of an individual dog. Breed guess= is cute considered a breed?


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

I really see ACD mix!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I too see acd now that so many of you have mentioned it... I still see BC too, but the acd would explain her ridiculous double coat. I'm not used to all this hair! She just started twitching in her sleep and I'm thinking... If she's comfy enough here to get into that deep of sleep on just the second day with me and Roxie with her, then things will work out just fine. She woke me up with stress panting a bit ago but I think having me awake for a bit comforted her... Part of me wonders if she was agitated by the sight of me sleeping because the same thing happened yesterday, and then she calmed again just like tonight, but not as much. Last night she still shook the bed the whole night breathing hard, but tonight her breathing is much more controlled and even now that she's in REM sleep. It is an absolute JOY to see her adjusting and getting comfortable... I'm so glad I went the rescue route instead of Craigslist. Now I understand why you rescue folks find it so fulfilling. Seeing her open up has been amazing.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Sooooo pretty! I see Jindo but I highly doubt it (I think I only see Jindo because of the spitz type face and the brindle marking).


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

My first thought was "wow she looks like a kai ken" and then "who am I kidding? around HERE?" hahaha. They had her labelled as chow/collie but I honestly don't see either...


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I got her to walk partway up the street before she started getting upset! I was going to teach her to walk on the tile too but I started getting annoyed so I decided to give it a rest for now. She tries to be a velcro dog but she's still not willing to walk on the scary tile to do it.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Very gorgeous dog! 

My initial thought was some sort of spitz. I can't quite put my finger on what kind. I honk she's probably got a lot of breeds in her.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah, she does seem to be a sort of Heinz 57 doesn't she? She's very smart though, she's learning really quickly that things like walks and crossing the threshhold really won't kill her, lol!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Kayota said:


> Yeah, she does seem to be a sort of Heinz 57 doesn't she? She's very smart though, she's learning really quickly that things like walks and crossing the threshhold really won't kill her, lol!



Happy to see she is starting to settle in!  That is a great signature pic of her ... she looks so regal!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

What if you put some rugs down on the tile for now until she sees tile is not so bad either.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I put a blanket down but she won't touch that either... Silly.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

She looks like a cutie.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Apparently making Faxon think she wasn't on a leash in the first place was the secret to success.. I had her tied out and I was going to take Roxie on a quick walk alone, but I saw that if I let her loose she would follow me. I'm not allowing a dog that I've had for three days to be off leash, though, so I got the 20 ft training lead and... Voila. Walking like a pro!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

She's very pretty and looks so happy - especially in the second picture.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I think I have a serious dog-crush on Faxon. :redface: LOL! She's just so unique and distinctive. It will be great hearing her personality come out more and more. What a great find for both of you!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

She made it through my first work shift while having her absolutely fine! She was thrilled to see me when I got home and nothing was destroyed, which was my main concern since she had already shown some separation anxiety. She really liked her stuffed Kong! Both are enjoying dinner now, but I had to carry Roxie into the kitchen because she still won't pass Faxon...


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

She's a pure bred farm dog  from the area I'm.guessing a lot of different "farm dogs". 

Have you tried training Roxie and faxon together? Like sit,stay and recalls?. What about walking them together?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Faxon isn't really ready for serious training yet as she's very sensitive and I don't quite have her trust after just three days, but they seemed to do okay on a walk together so I'm going to keep doing that.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Someone is turning out to be a chewer! I sleep with my boyfriend on the other end of Skype chat and I heard Faxon picking at something next to me, so I turned the light on... One bite and she snapped my headset cord in half. Now she's destroying one of Roxie's toys and she woke me up just now trying to chew on one of my stuffed animals.. I'll have to pick the house up tomorrow!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I noticed after a lot of careful observation that Faxon would rather follow me than do anything else, so I decided to take a small risk today (my neighborhood is way quiet and no cars or people were around) and let her off leash in the field next to my house with Roxie. I think it really helped them bond and Faxon did wonderfully! She came back when I asked her to and followed me or Roxie wherever we went (though I had to keep a good eye on Rox because if I get distracted she runs off and I don't want Faxon to learn that). They chased each other around the house and sniffed together and now I think that I'm the biggest obstacle to their getting along, lol! I guess I coddle them too much. I'll make a video for you guys next time I let them play outside.

And sorry for all the posts, I just wanted this to be a diary kind of.. If a mod has an issue with that just let me know and I'll stop


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful dog. Made me think of a kai ken for some reason haha.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah me too! She sure looks like one but I'm 100% sure she's not, lol.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I love hearing your updates on Faxon, Kayota! You guys have made so much progress already.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you! I want to teach her to bike with me and Roxie next, but with how obsessed she is with never losing sight of me I don't think that will be hard at all.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

More playtime in the field because I wanted pics, ha.

Roxie approaches cautiously... Faxon is beside me.








Her usual response to Faxon.








Chillin.








She wouldn't open her eyes all the way for me no matter what... Chihuahuas, I swear.








I feel like her reactions are getting better than before... She used to just run away. This is better than that IMO. Especially because Faxon chases her if she runs.








Sniffin.








Roxie avoids.








If you look closely, you can see the cat in the distance by the street sign. Right after I took this last one I grabbed Faxon's collar and recalled Roxie as soon as the cat was out of her sight. Faxon had no inclination to chase but she was definitely interested and I'd rather let the one with the solid recall chase the cat than the new rescue who is unfamiliar with the neighborhood. I would have grabbed both but my camera was in the other hand. I'm glad my street isn't very busy.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I tried to introduce Faxon to the bike but it didn't go as quickly as I had thought it would so I just walked them around the block. On the way back a couple of dogs that I hadn't noticed before rushed Faxon--my guess is that they smelled that she was in heat. I grabbed her and held her so she wouldn't run off in fear and she walked home with her tail between her legs (which I haven't seen even when she was terrified to be in my house), but when we got back I ran around in the field with her and discovered that when she gets going at top speed she'll do two 360s at such a speed that it sometimes knocks her down and then turn around to go the other direction... Probably the cutest thing I've ever seen, lol.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I think Faxon is just nocturnal... She lies on the floor all day between walks and training and at night brings it upon herself to play with whatever she can find. I just replaced her squeaky toys with quiet ones and went to bed, lol.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Kayota said:


> I think Faxon is just nocturnal... She lies on the floor all day between walks and training and at night brings it upon herself to play with whatever she can find. I just replaced her squeaky toys with quiet ones and went to bed, lol.


Lol! I think my dogs stay awake all night sometimes too. They are quiet .... but as soon as I get up in the morning they all go to sleep! Lol!  I think they stay awake and guard the house.

Faxon sure has come a long way in just a couple days! I am glad to see this!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Today we're going to drive to the nearby park to start getting her used to the car. I didn't know she was afraid of cars as well as everything else so I took her to PetCo yesterday and it wasn't a fun time for her, unfortunately! But I did find out that she isn't afraid of thunder so that's nice, ha.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

She did just fine at the park but she covered my car in stress-drool. I think she'll adjust to riding in cars regularly over time just like my mom's Dachshund with the same issue did. I discovered she's a squirrel chaser! I also discovered that she has Magic Heeling Ability™ and will stay as close as the leash allows without choking herself to death, so that's convenient. Somehow I think this dog may have been created by a higher power.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Took her and Roxie on a walk. Roxie wanted to forge ahead and Faxon kept getting disturbed by things like cars, dogs barking and loud people and wanted to lag behind. Encouraging one dog while correcting another is the ultimate multitasking. We're going farther every day though! I played with them before and after and Roxie just stands there and watches while I play with Faxon. It's like she wants to join in but is afraid.

Also I heard her bark for the first time today. Roxie was getting excited about the walk and Faxon barked at her... It was startlingly deep when I've had small dogs for years!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I took them to the lake today. Faxon puked in the car on the way back and drooled both ways but other than that she enjoyed herself. She was off leash the whole time and did fantastic until she realized we were going back to the car, at which point she abruptly began to walk away into the woods so I had to run after her with a leash before she could get far. She likes to wade which is more than I can say for Roxie! I cut the lake visit short when I was lying around in the shallow water and suddenly I open my eyes and there's a snake... It turned out to be a harmless rat snake but I had no clue until I got home and did some googling so I thought better safe than sorry! The walk there and back is really long though so we all got plenty of exercise. Neither of them were particularly impressed with tick removal.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

The car anxiety is the one thing I am struggling having the patience for because I do SO MANY THINGS with my dogs, so we are going to try a Thundershirt. The reviews and testimonials on Thundershirts for dogs with similar car anxiety symptoms are promising. I don't mind the panting/drooling, but I don't want her to be so terrified that she is vomiting. I hope the Thundershirt works. I am hoping it helps her in public places, too.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

We didn't do anything particularly of note today but I did get my neighbor to bring his pit mix puppy over to see if my hunch that Faxon loves playing with other dogs was right, and it was! They had an absolute blast and he said he was fine with making it a daily thing when neither of us are busy. I am SO glad that Faxon has a playmate other than my grumpy old Chihuahua! I can't wait to take pics of Peaches and Faxon together for you guys tomorrow. And I can't wait to take her to the dog park!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Peaches' owner wasn't back when he said he would be but his relatives that are staying had no issue with me bringing Faxon over to play with Peaches, so here are some pics and I'm just waiting for the video to upload. Sorry about the paper plate, I have no idea why they have paper plates all over the yard but it's not my yard so I didn't do anything about it because who knows whether those are supposed to be there?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

And the video!

http://youtu.be/e1duQ4d8y8k


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I haven't updated this thread in a while but ROXIE INVITED FAXON TO PLAY!!! They were playing together! And Roxie wasn't even intimidated when Faxon put her paw on Roxie's back! SO EXCITING! AND Faxon put her front paws on the car seat on her own while eating wet food! Two great updates!


----------

